# 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package



## math4scher (Dec 10, 2006)

I just bought my Eos (sport package, manual transmission, DynaAudio, 17 inch wheels)...it rides beautifully, but a liitle high to the ground/too smoothly. I just wondering if I had got the 18 inch wheels...how would the ride be different? I would greatly appreciate some thoughts/input regarding 18 inch wheels versus 17 inch wheels. If I still wanted to change over to the 18 inch wheels, would that be very costly after I already bought the car? Also, would the car needed to be adjusted in any way because of the bigger wheels? Thanks.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (math4scher)*

tHESE ARE ALL GOOD QUESTIONS... THSI ENQUIRING MIND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW TOO!! ;p


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (math4scher)*

Go to ebay and look for 18 inch wheels with a 5x112 bolt pattern. Numerous Audi and VW wheels should fit. You also need to get a similar offset and tires in the correct widtha nd diameter. Prices should be quite reasonable as well as the selection of styles. Sure, they will ride a little tighter. Handling should improve too. Ride height of the car should not change if you get the correct tires. "Taller" tires will restore some of the soft ride qualities of the 17 inch stock set up. Be sure that a taller tire will fit before you jump.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (Paldi)*

What does replacing the wheels do the TPMS. I got the impressions it's mounted on the wheels. Can it be moved from wheel to wheel ?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (mark_d_drake)*

Removing them is easy as is putting them in another wheel. It's possible some wheels may be constructed in such a way that they won't fit, but with modern wheels that's unlikely.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ Can it_ (the TPMS sensors)_ be moved from wheel to wheel ?

That depends entirely on how the TPMS sensors on the Eos are designed. If they fit around the middle of the metal wheel, and are held in place by a band that goes around the wheel, then likely they can be put on any wheel. If they mount on the edge of the rim, on the opposite side of the hole provided for the air valve, then you may need to make sure that the new rim you get has a similar 'flat spot' to attach the sensor to.
I have not yet seen a sensor from an Eos, so I don't know what it looks like or where it fits. If you want to look at the sensors for the Touareg and Phaeton (a considerably older design) which fit opposite the air valve, there are pictures of them here: Phaeton / Touareg Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design and Function. However, I know that the Eos TPMS is a full generation ahead of the Touareg and Phaeton system, so, it is possible that the sensors may be entirely different. There is a little bit of information about the Eos TPMS at this post: How the Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System works.
Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (Paldi)*

If you keep the overall tire diameter the same but go with the larger wheel, the ride should be slightly firmer due to the fact that the 18" tire/wheel combo should result in a tire with less sidewall to cushion the bumps. The smaller sidewall is usually stiffer.


----------



## dbaps (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (cb391)*

19's rule


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

if you go with 18s you just lower your side wall. if you have 45 with 17s then you should go with 40 with 18s. Check what the stock 18s on a EOS have.. then get those tires..
yes its going to cost some money.. tires 150 each plus wheels.. 150 to 1000 bucks each.. and then TMPS .. i think they are 100 bucks each(not sure havent looked into that) plus balancing and installation.. 100 bucks from a shop.. thats pretty much it.
Stick with your 17s. 
JT


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_if you go with 18s you just lower your side wall. if you have 45 with 17s then you should go with 40 with 18s. Check what the stock 18s on a EOS have.. then get those tires..
JT

If they fit, go 7.5 or 8 x 18 with 255 40 18 tires. Ride will stay almost the same, handling will improve. 


_Modified by Paldi at 11:09 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

If you put 235/45R18's on, won't your speedo now be inaccurate (i.e read too slow) since your 45's have a greater diameter than the 40's?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_If you put 235/45R18's on, won't your speedo now be inaccurate 

With everything being so computerized nowadays, the speedo can usually be calibrated to compensate for any change in tire size.
Not sure if this holds true for VW, but I'd be surprised if it couldn't be done.
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_if you go with 18s you just lower your side wall. if you have 45 with 17s then you should go with 40 with 18s. Check what the stock 18s on a EOS have.. then get those tires.

Stock on the 18" is 235/40/R18


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_If you put 235/45R18's on, won't your speedo now be inaccurate (i.e read too slow) since your 45's have a greater diameter than the 40's?

Useful tool...if you research tires on the Tire rack and look at the detailed specs...they tell the diameter when new, and the number of revolutions per mile. Here's the Pirelli P6 that appears to be the 18" factory on many Eos. Its diameter is 25.4" and revolves 818 times per mile.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...8P6XL


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (math4scher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *math4scher* »_...I would greatly appreciate some thoughts/input regarding 18 inch wheels versus 17 inch wheels. If I still wanted to change over to the 18 inch wheels, would that be very costly after I already bought the car? Also, would the car needed to be adjusted in any way because of the bigger wheels? Thanks.

Just some food for thought - you will have to do further research here to determine if this affects you or not:
*1)* Eos vehicles sold in North America have a higher ride height (measurement between the axle centerline and bottom of the body structure) than those sold in Europe.
*2)* The European parts catalog lists spring limiters (illustration below) as a part that is used when 18 inch wheels are fitted to an Eos. Presumably this is to prevent the tires from contacting the body in the event of maximum compression of the suspension.
I don't know if these spring limiters are needed on NAR spec Eos when 18 inch wheels are fitted, or if (perhaps) they are installed at the factory when 18 inch wheels are fitted on the NAR Eos. However - you might want to make some investigation before changing from the 17 inch wheel to an 18 inch wheel.
Michael
*From the European parts catalog*


----------



## math4scher (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (math4scher)*

Thank you for all of your comments/input. Bottom line, if for any reason (cost aside) I'd still like to put 18 inch tires/wheels on my car, are there any issues/concerns with putting them on the sport package after the fact/after I bought the car. In other words, might there be ramifications/problems because they were put on after the car was test driven by the tech staff in Portugal and were calibrated accordingly? Thanks again


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 17 inch wheels versus 18 inch wheels on Eos with sport package (math4scher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *math4scher* »_...might there be ramifications/problems because they were put on after the car was test driven by the tech staff in Portugal and were calibrated accordingly?

I don't know the answer to that question, but probably the safest way to go about things would be to have the wheels installed by the staff at your VW dealer. As long as the wheel you have in mind is the correct size, width, and offset for an Eos, and you fit it with tires that are the appropriate size for an Eos, then I think you should be pretty safe if you have your VW dealer do the fitment for you. In other words, if there are any special things that have to be done (car adjustments, alignment issues, spring spacers, whatever), then the VW dealer tech staff should know about them. If they don't, and problems develop later, then you could be reasonably assured of having warranty coverage for the problem.
Michael


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I know I'm going to get jumped on for asking this, but if one wanted to get 20" wheels (like those on the Highway 1), would the suspension have to be modified? I've always liked the look of having the wheels fill up the entire wheel-well and the Highway 1 is the exact look I'm going for. I know this was a concept car/idea from VW, but it obviously was road worthy, so I'm guessing it is possible . . just not what they would ever produce to the general public. Anyone here put 20"'s on their Eos?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_If you put 235/45R18's on, won't your speedo now be inaccurate (i.e read too slow) since your 45's have a greater diameter than the 40's?

Yes it will probably read *more* accurate. Your stock setup is probably 5 - 7 MPH over actual. 
Also the 255/40 18's will be a little shorter sidewall (0.2") than 235/45 17's but still less revs per mile than the stock tire 235/40 18.
I found when I moved from 18's to 19's on my Phaeton 0.2" less sidewall, 0.75" taller tire and 0.8" more tread width was an improvement in handling and the ride stayed good. I replaced a 255/45 18 - 45 mm offset with a 275/40 19 - 40 mm offset on my Phaeton.
If you can go from 235/45 17 to a 255/40 18 you will be doing essentially what I did. The question is will the taller, wider tire fit and what offset do you need to assure you clear the fenders and suspension bits? Also, try to buy a lighter forged wheel to counter the otherwise increased weight.


----------



## dubyama (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re:*

FYI - I replaced my 215/50/16 stock wheels with a 235/35/19 set of Audi RS4 style wheels. The new set makes the car look fantastic! I often get inquiries about the car or two thumbs up from random people on the road.
The larger, slightly heavier wheels appear to improve handling and steering feel - steering feels a touch heavier, but more precise. However, drawbacks are that they feel a bit more sluggish to accelerate from a stop and the ride is much "harder" - i.e. you can feel every imperfection on the road (at 44 psi vs 37 psi on stock). I'm experimenting on the ideal air pressure at the moment and will try to see if lowering it to 40 psi improves ride quality. Ride quality and handling are personal preferences - for me, the larger wheels make the Eos feel more like a sports car and are worth the upgrade despite the drawbacks mentioned above.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dubyama)*

Lowering pressures should help a lot. 
Are you sure the 16's were 215 50's? Seems to be a lot shorter and narrower tire. Typo maybe?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Well the stock tires on the base Eos are 215/55 R16.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_^ Well the stock tires on the base Eos are 215/55 R16.

That's better! Both the 16" and 19" tires have same diameter. Thanks.


_Modified by Paldi at 8:37 AM 12-20-2006_


----------

